# RED ROSE PLANS AVAILABLE for free as a PDF



## Flapdoodle

My son really wants to fly YBs next year. I was thinking it will be cool to build a loft based on the Red Rose Starter Loft. I could not find the plans for the life of me. I did some internet stalking and found the guy that designed the original plans. He is no longer involved in pigeons. It took a few days but he tracked them down for me. (Thanks!!) 

I uploaded the plans to Google. Let me know if the link does not work.

Red Rose Plans


----------



## heeler

flap, I could'nt seem to make it open maybe others will have better luck.


----------



## Flapdoodle

heeler said:


> flap, I could'nt seem to make it open maybe others will have better luck.


Later tonight after I put the kids down I will break it out into the steps. The same way it was posted on the original Red Rose site. 

Currently it is a 25 page PDF with photos. It is a large file.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Here is a link to a file on Google Drive. It has the full plans as well as broken into four PDF's

You might have to have a Google account to access but not sure.

RED ROSE FILE


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I just clicked o it and it came up fine.


----------



## willygog

Worked fine for me as well..


----------



## aarongreen123

Moderator, could this be a sticky?


----------



## NAPA242

Does need to be a sticky. Excellent loft for beginner and or seasoned fancier. Can be adaptable in so many ways. A good base to start from.


----------



## Dahmusica

I've been trying to get a hold of the gentleman than designed those loft plans. Can you send me his contact info so I can speak with him? Thanks- Danny


----------



## minister man

As a beginner, I am wondering if anyone has a layout for the inside of the building?


----------



## rpalmer

minister man said:


> As a beginner, I am wondering if anyone has a layout for the inside of the building?


This loft is very popular and there are many pictures on the web (and maybe even here) that show a finished inside. Spend an hour or two looking at them for what you think will work best for you.


----------



## YaSin11

Thank you for sharing these PDFs Flapdoodle.

They are a helpful resource.

I agree, making it a sticky would be helpful for those wanting to build lofts.


----------



## ataim

Just finished up my Red Rose loft. Pretty easy to build. I have average carpenter skill and it took me about 12 hours to finished (except for trim, and paint). 

I have 9 birds in there now. I was planning on separating two feet on the far end for breeders. Is making the breeding boxes 24" wide, 18" deep and 18" tall big enough? Also with this configuration about how many birds total can I house, without over crowding?

Ataim.


----------



## willygog

*Pairs*

I have 12 pair in mine, and i feel that is enough, esp during breeding season, if you add breeding locations remember to add two for every pair, that will limit your space as well,.even then some will nest on the floor...the next thing is to build a location for the young bird, they should be moved as some nesting males will beat them up.. if there rollers then build,, haha a kit box now to put them young in it never stops growing,, the buggers like to breed..


----------

